# Snow Day at Copper Mountain



## snowhite (Mar 3, 2012)

nice clip, i liked it! the guy dressed in white, he keeps on falling man! funny


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely a fun watch, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

entertaining to watch however not a fan of the music.


----------



## Fredles (Jun 14, 2011)

snowhite said:


> nice clip, i liked it! the guy dressed in white, he keeps on falling man! funny





tomtom88 said:


> Definitely a fun watch, thanks for sharing!


thanks guys - fun to make these



Redmond513 said:


> entertaining to watch however not a fan of the music.


yea, I try my best to find music most people will enjoy but some aren't going to like it. thanks tho!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

great editing and very fun video to watch, what is the name of the song in the video?


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Redmond513 said:


> entertaining to watch however not a fan of the music.


I thought the music was very fitting, and loved it!! Thumbs up buddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hawaiinboarder (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice, good video. Music fit to.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

that was painful!


----------

